# BMW M2 Is FINALLY Here



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, the wait for the BMW M2 was long as hell. For months we lived off of crumbs of information, be it leaked images or engine info. Hell, we even gave you the heads-up on how to get your order in. Now we can talk about the car itself as BMW has finally released all of its official details. First off, know that according to BMW the M2 is a descendant "in its underlying philosophy" of both the E30 M3 and the 2002 Turbo, the latter of which was released in 1973 and not in 2002









Powering the all-new M2 is a turbocharged 3.0-liter inline-six good for 370 horsepower and 343 lb-ft of torque. That torque figure jumps to 369 lb-ft when overboost is activated. With the optional seven-speed M Double Clutch Transmission and launch control, the M2 rockets from 0 to 62 mph in 4.3 seconds and onto an electronically limited (boo) top speed of 155 mph. The 0 to 62 mph time drops to 4.4 seconds with the six-speed manual which is equipped with automatic rev matching. There's an Active M Differential, M electronic steering and M compound brakes to keep the power in check. The coolest addition is a sort of drift mode, called M Dynamic Mode. When activated it allows the wheels to slip somewhat for a controlled drift.








In terms of looks the M2 is appropriately aggressive. The air intakes up front are simply beastly and the mixed tire sizes give the coupe an imposing stance. The 19-inch aluminum wheels and twin-exhaust are also badass.








We couldn't help but notice the absence of M3/M4-like side mirrors. Inside there's a mix of carbon fiber and Alcantara along with a M badging and parts, including an M steering wheel and gearshift lever.





The 1 Series M Coupe was ridiculously popular and the M2 is looking like it'll receive the same fanfare. BMW drummed up a lot of excitement with the run-up to this reveal and did not disappoint. We'll have to wait until the reviews and comparisons come in, but at first blush the M2 looks like a success.



















source carbuzz


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just try getting one anytime soon.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Immeasurable quantities of WANT with this one. In that colour too. Absolutely love it!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice....


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Front end is a bit of a mess for me. Love the side and rear though


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

10 years ago maybe but not now, i'm too old and have too many responsibilities with family to own something like that.

I'll leave my man card at the door on the way out


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like it...I like it alot.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> I like it...I like it a lot.


Me too also  :driver:


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

How does it compare with the M4?
N.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Feel as though they've held back with it a bit so its not better than the M4.
Hella' nice though..


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks rather nice! For some reason thought I've never been keen on BMW interiors, don't really know why!

Admittedly though, I've never sat in a BMW......


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks very nice and would have one what price are we talking? not that i'd ever be able to own one

though i think i prefer a merc A45 AMG.....


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> looks very nice and would have one what price are we talking? not that i'd ever be able to own one
> 
> though i think i prefer a merc A45 AMG.....


According to Auto Express, north of £44k.
Well out of my price range anyway


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The rear arches look a bit odd to me.
Will be a cracking car none the less.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry but it looks pretty much just like every other Sporty BMW....

I was in a dealership with a friend at the start of the year as she was looking at getting a 1 series. Whilst mooching waiting for the assistant with the ill fitting suit, I said to her "look at the interior of this....£22K 116.....now come and look at the interior of this....£68k 6 series....What's different between the two?" Her immediate answer was "ummm :stares around: not much!" 

Obviously there are differences between the two but my point being that the car makers aren't even trying anymore! The top 3 German marques are the worst for it I feel. Merc, BMW & Audi. 

Suffice to say if I'd paid 68k for a nice new 6 series, but 80% of people that looked at the interior thought it was a 22k 1 series....I'd be p****d!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

its not for me really - front and rear bumpers are way too big for the proportions of the car, looks at those vents on the front - what are they about?


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Like...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

DarrylB said:


> Sorry but it looks pretty much just like every other Sporty BMW....
> 
> I was in a dealership with a friend at the start of the year as she was looking at getting a 1 series. Whilst mooching waiting for the assistant with the ill fitting suit, I said to her "look at the interior of this....£22K 116.....now come and look at the interior of this....£68k 6 series....What's different between the two?" Her immediate answer was "ummm :stares around: not much!"
> 
> ...


understand what you are getting at but i recon the interior isnt where the money is spent and what is priority, plus theres also if the interior was poor fair enough but if the interior on the 116 was nice inside then there maybe few differences that you could add?

not that i've seen a 116 inside


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

DarrylB said:


> Sorry but it looks pretty much just like every other Sporty BMW....
> 
> I was in a dealership with a friend at the start of the year as she was looking at getting a 1 series. Whilst mooching waiting for the assistant with the ill fitting suit, I said to her "look at the interior of this....£22K 116.....now come and look at the interior of this....£68k 6 series....What's different between the two?" Her immediate answer was "ummm :stares around: not much!"
> 
> ...


I felt like that when I sat in an Audi R8.
The interior felt like a cheap seat not a supercar


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> understand what you are getting at but i recon the interior isnt where the money is spent and what is priority,


I don't think the money they charge is spent anywhere - car prices are figures plucked out the air - they think of a number, double it then add some more on just for good measure. I would agree with daryl - I don't think manufacturers are trying any more - cars are just silly expensive.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like BMW have just raided the parts bin to put this together. Pug ugly if you ask me!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

DarrylB said:


> Sorry but it looks pretty much just like every other Sporty BMW....
> 
> I was in a dealership with a friend at the start of the year as she was looking at getting a 1 series. Whilst mooching waiting for the assistant with the ill fitting suit, I said to her "look at the interior of this....£22K 116.....now come and look at the interior of this....£68k 6 series....What's different between the two?" Her immediate answer was "ummm :stares around: not much!"
> 
> ...


1 series interior


6 series interior









Errr okay then.... :speechles


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If someone can't spot the difference between the interior of a £20k BMW and a £60k BMW, it's more than likely Specsavers they need to go. 

The 6 series is a lovely place to sit. There maybe similar styling in bits, but you can see the quality of material increase greatly.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

A fine line between just hating for the sake of it and having an articulated opinion.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> I don't think the money they charge is spent anywhere - car prices are figures plucked out the air - they think of a number, double it then add some more on just for good measure. I would agree with daryl - I don't think manufacturers are trying any more - cars are just silly expensive.


Pretty much applicable to everything in the world today, as technology advances as does material costs and other production costs unavoidable the cost of the product will rise too. You want a premium product and it is just that you pay premium prices else everyone would have one.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Give it a 4 wheel drive option and i may just want one.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Give it a 4 wheel drive option and i may just want one.


For me, give it 4WD and it becomes boring and I'd never want one, good job we are all different..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

G.P said:


> For me, give it 4WD and it becomes boring and I'd never want one, good job we are all different..


Indeed we are all different, hence why I said give me the *Option*, i dont like rear wheel drive, i wouldn't want that power through the front wheels so 4x4 it is for me.

Oh and to everyone else I don't need my mind changing thanks :wave:, it's only one of a very very few BMW's I would consider buying so don't spoil it LOL.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hehe id buy that now if I was having a mid life crisis!

I think it looks better than an M4 does (too long looking IMO)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> 1 series interior
> 
> 
> 6 series interior
> ...


TBF they do look awfully similiar......

No doubt the quality is better in a 6 series but come on - if they can come up with an interior like the I8 I cant see why they can't have a unique interior in every car instead of having the same photocopied template and masking it with higher quality materials.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Higher grade materials......let's think about that

Isn't that the same difference between next jeans and Armani jeans ?. Higher grade materials....and they way they make you feel 

I know I feel a bit more special in my boss jeans as I do in a pair of next ones 

The detail in the 6 series is something else....I still think the 6 is overpriced but none the less you must be blind to not notice the difference....

I'm a bmw fan and the m2 looks great, the normal m sport isn't worth having over the se in my opinion over use of the m badge for no increase in power, normal m sports are pretty much just a bodykit nowadays


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Higher grade materials......let's think about that
> 
> Isn't that the same difference between next jeans and Armani jeans ?. Higher grade materials....and they way they make you feel
> 
> ...


Thats because you know you're wearing them

If you put Next jeans and Armani jeans which look similiar and with a price tag on, removed the labels and got a person who doesn't know anything about jeans, id bet a badger they'd pick the Next jeans every single time


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice colour but that's it.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Thats because you know you're wearing them
> 
> If you put Next jeans and Armani jeans which look similiar and with a price tag on, removed the labels and got a person who doesn't know anything about jeans, id bet a badger they'd pick the Next jeans every single time


Not convinced by hat at all but hey we all have a opinion


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Very nice!!

But M4 still the one for me :car: :driver:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Indeed we are all different, hence why I said give me the *Option*, i dont like rear wheel drive, i wouldn't want that power through the front wheels so 4x4 it is for me.
> 
> Oh and to everyone else I don't need my mind changing thanks :wave:, it's only one of a very very few BMW's I would consider buying so don't spoilt if LOL.


its through the rear not front wheels 

personally i really like them, my mates 235 is nice and also quick so this would be the icing on the cake for me


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Tasty:driver:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

First new BMW I've seen in a long time that I really really like. 

I've liked a variety of M cars over the years and the latest M5 is awesome but the M3, M4, M6 haven't floated my boat as such. That M2 would take my money over the A45 and RS3 any day.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The new A45 is supposed to be good. I just hope they've sorted the interior build quality. Hopefully AC don't sell them with damage. :lol:

The new RS3 is still very meh. It's neither that great to drive or as high quality as people suggest.

The M2 will be special. The M235i is already more fun to drive than the two cars above. M can't go too far wrong not to distance that gap.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Corrrrr that's a bit nice! It reminds me a little of the 1M. Cant wait to see this on the road!


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Im sure this is a fantastic car but 46k I've read is the asking price!!! is it worth that much more than an M135i or M235i? These can be had for around the 27k mark. 0-60 in 5.9 seconds 6 Cylinders, twin turbo??

Seems like u pay 60% more for getting a 15% better car (ignore my math - you get the point!)

I'm by no means technically minded so I'm sure there are a ruck of changes that contribute to the price tag.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jonnny D said:


> Im sure this is a fantastic car but 46k I've read is the asking price!!! is it worth that much more than an M135i or M235i? These can be had for around the 27k mark. 0-60 in 5.9 seconds 6 Cylinders, twin turbo??
> 
> Seems like u pay 60% more for getting a 15% better car (ignore my math - you get the point!)
> 
> I'm by no means technically minded so I'm sure there are a ruck of changes that contribute to the price tag.


The difference I think as the other two models are not M cars, this is a proper M car with the Best bits from the M3 and M4.


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeh, I do get that, better brakes, LSD, nicer finished interior, maybe lighter but essentially very similar engine and 0-60 is 0.5 difference but for a huge amount more cash, I just think they haven't made a big enough gap between the model below to warrant the difference. No question it will be an impressive motor though.

Maybe it's one of those motors, not just about stats but the driving experience warrants a bigger margin from the m135 / m235's


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They'd never manage to make a huge different between the M235i and the M2, as the M4 would be too close.

As far as I've read, the car has just a few parts from the M4. 

It very much is a hot M235i rather than a detuned M4. A lot of people anticipate it's going to be epic. 

Has anyone put down money yet? I've read loads of people doing so, but not so much as even a build slot yet?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Build slots are filling up fast due to bmw limiting production numbers for the first year or 2 ( about 500 UK cars iirc) to further increase values. I can see these going the way of the 1M even with the high list price.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Production date is April 2016 for first deliveries in July so I guess there is still some time to get an order in. I am going in next week to a BMW dealer for some number crunching.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> As far as I've read, the car has just a few parts from the M4.


From what I've read, and for me, why would you want an M4 over the M2, as it's weight & dimensions are smaller in ever respect with a marginal better weight distribution providing a superior handling car..



Soul boy 68 said:


> Production date is April 2016 for first deliveries in July so I guess there is still some time to get an order in. I am going in next week to a BMW dealer for some number crunching.


First delivery's to dealers is April 16 with the release date been 17th April..:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

G.P said:


> From what I've read, and for me, why would you want an M4 over the M2, as it's weight & dimensions are smaller in ever respect with a marginal better weight distribution providing a superior handling car..
> 
> First delivery's to dealers is April 16 with the release date been 17th April..:thumb:


The M4 will be bigger and more comfortable inside. It will also be faster that the M2. The M2 might be quicker and handle better on the track, but that remains to be seen.

I'd imagine the M2 will be a more focused drivers' car and the M4 a bit softer.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

G.P said:


> From what I've read, and for me, why would you want an M4 over the M2, as it's weight & dimensions are smaller in ever respect with a marginal better weight distribution providing a superior handling car..
> 
> First delivery's to dealers is April 16 with the release date been 17th April..:thumb:


Is this definite infomation?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is this definite infomation?


Yes..:thumb:


----------

